# Fabian Ruiz al PSG, ci siamo



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2022)

Secondo quanto ripotato dal Corriere dello Sport, è ai dettagli la trattativa tra il Napoli e il PSG per cessione di Ruiz. Lo spagnolo ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 e non vuole rinnovare, il Napoli lo cederà per 25 mln tra parte fissa e bonus.


----------



## Mauricio (7 Agosto 2022)

Il Napoli vuole arrivare nelle prime 6? A quanto pare no…


----------



## vannu994 (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Corriere dello Sport, è ai dettagli la trattativa tra il Napoli e il PSG per cessione di Ruiz. Lo spagnolo ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 e non vuole rinnovare, il Napoli lo cederà per 25 mln tra parte fissa e bonus.


Avevamo aperto in parallelo la stessa discussione. Comunque bel colpo per 25 Milioni, il PSG finalmente ha iniziato a non spendere cifre senza senso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Corriere dello Sport, è ai dettagli la trattativa tra il Napoli e il PSG per cessione di Ruiz. Lo spagnolo ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 e non vuole rinnovare, il Napoli lo cederà per 25 mln tra parte fissa e bonus.



Il napoli sta già perdendo il treno Champions senza neanche iniziare la stagione.. 
P.S Un altro cc per il PSG ?


----------



## Prealpi (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Corriere dello Sport, è ai dettagli la trattativa tra il Napoli e il PSG per cessione di Ruiz. Lo spagnolo ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 e non vuole rinnovare, il Napoli lo cederà per 25 mln tra parte fissa e bonus.


Bulimia conclamata


----------



## The P (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Corriere dello Sport, è ai dettagli la trattativa tra il Napoli e il PSG per cessione di Ruiz. Lo spagnolo ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 e non vuole rinnovare, il Napoli lo cederà per 25 mln tra parte fissa e bonus.


Mah… quest’anno il. Paolo sta rischiando.

Perdere insieme lui, Insigne, Koulibaly e Martens. Troppi tutto insieme.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Mah… quest’anno il. Paolo sta rischiando.
> 
> Perdere insieme lui, Insigne, Koulibaly e Martens. Troppi tutto insieme.


Eh ci sarà da ridere quando spalletti lo farà presente senza mezzi termini e tra lui e adl scoppieranno i casini.. 
Meglio così, almeno il 4° posto pare tranquillo quest'anno.. Siamo noi, melme gobbi e Roma.. Le altre le vedo poco.. Incognita Atalanta ma per me hanno finito l'onda magica


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Corriere dello Sport, è ai dettagli la trattativa tra il Napoli e il PSG per cessione di Ruiz. Lo spagnolo ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 e non vuole rinnovare, il Napoli lo cederà per 25 mln tra parte fissa e bonus.


Azz. Secondo me il rinnovamento del Napoli è condivisibile, il problema semmai è che doveva iniziare prima ed essere più graduale. Invece ADL sembra voglia fare tutto quest'estate con una terapia d'urto. Così però si rischia la crisi di rigetto per i troppi cambiamenti e si mette la CL a rischio...


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2022)

Spalletti non arriva alla sosta per i mondiali,si fara' cacciare prima.


----------



## kipstar (7 Agosto 2022)

lo avrei visto bene da noi....


----------



## Pit96 (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Corriere dello Sport, è ai dettagli la trattativa tra il Napoli e il PSG per cessione di Ruiz. Lo spagnolo ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 e non vuole rinnovare, il Napoli lo cederà per 25 mln tra parte fissa e bonus.


Non mi fa impazzire, ma sarebbe stato un buon innesto per noi. Manco questo. 
A centrocampo siamo messi male, non possiamo non correre ai rimedi (e invece nemmeno si passeggia...)


----------



## _ET_ (7 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il napoli sta già perdendo il treno Champions senza neanche iniziare la stagione..
> P.S Un altro cc per il PSG ?


Parte Verratti secondo me e lo compriamo noi


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Corriere dello Sport, è ai dettagli la trattativa tra il Napoli e il PSG per cessione di Ruiz. Lo spagnolo ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 e non vuole rinnovare, il Napoli lo cederà per 25 mln tra parte fissa e bonus.


La cifra é significativa, e la dice lunga sul rendimento del giocatore nelle ultime due stagioni. A differenza di Koulibaly é rimpiazzabile e anche facilmente con gli occhi competenti del Napoli.

Vediamo Spalletti come si comporta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dal Corriere dello Sport, è ai dettagli la trattativa tra il Napoli e il PSG per cessione di Ruiz. Lo spagnolo ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 e non vuole rinnovare, il Napoli lo cederà per 25 mln tra parte fissa e bonus.


Il PSG ne prende tanti, poi lascia andare via alcuni talenti straordinari che hanno. Uno che ho seguito è *Thierno Baldè*, in prestito al Le Havre nella stagione appena passata, scadenza 2023. Un terzino destro di spinta e grande forza fisica, altro che quella mozzarella di Calabria.
Occorre approfittare di queste circostanze, finchè avremo il binomio Idiott-Cardinale.


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Agosto 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> lo avrei visto bene da noi....


Magari, sa fare sia trequartista che mediano di costruzione, perde qualche palla ogni tanto ma compensa coi tiri da fuori che spesso valgono tre punti


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Agosto 2022)

Il napoli è in totale smobilitazione.
E ora parte anche Luis Alberto dalla Lazio


----------



## Roger84 (7 Agosto 2022)

Napoli già è tanto se arriverà in Europa League...


----------



## Simo98 (7 Agosto 2022)

Riusciranno veramente nell'impresa di far arrivare la rometta tra le prime quattro


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il PSG ne prende tanti, poi lascia andare via alcuni talenti straordinari che hanno. Uno che ho seguito è *Thierno Baldè*, in prestito al Le Havre nella stagione appena passata, scadenza 2023. Un terzino destro di spinta e grande forza fisica, altro che quella mozzarella di Calabria.
> Occorre approfittare di queste circostanze, finchè avremo il binomio Idiott-Cardinale.


Sei un'enciclopedia!


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Agosto 2022)

Strano, erano passate 48 ore da l’ultimo acquisto del Psg. Ora attendiamo il prossimo acquisto per martedì


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Agosto 2022)

Apprezzo comunque Dela che non vende in Italia a meno che non sia una sola, ci siamo messi a 90 più noi che lui con la Juve pre Maldini, da rifletterci...


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Agosto 2022)

Ps. A me sto Fabian Ruiz pare un po’ sopravvalutato. Lento, se pressato perde un mare di palloni.. buon giocatore con ottimo tiro, ma fine. Anguissa non gli è inferiore e non ha tutto sto hype.


----------

